# Google- Doctor Links IBS to Bacteria Overgrowth in the Stomach - EndoNurse



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Doctor Links IBS to Bacteria Overgrowth in the Stomach**EndoNurse*LOS ANGELESâ€"An overgrowth of bacteria in the gut has been definitively linked to *irritable bowel syndrome*, in the results of a new Cedars-Sinai study which used cultures from the small intestine. This is the first study to use this â€œgold standard" *...*Health Q&A: Colonic irrigation<nobr>Telegraph.co.uk</nobr>Bacterial overgrowth in gut ups *Irritable bowel syndrome* - International News<nobr>San Francisco Luxury News</nobr>Scientists 'Definitively Link' Gut Bacteria To *IBS* (Plus How To Spot The Signs *...*<nobr>Huffington Post UK</nobr><nobr>*all 6 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

